
The Perfect Web Designer Should Not Exist - j2d2j2d2
http://sixrevisions.com/web_design/the-perfect-web-designer-should-not-exist/
======
wccrawford
Lost me at "Even great designers don’t exist."

'Great' is a relative term, and so unless everyone is exactly the same, there
are 'great' ones and 'horrible' ones both.

